# Kayaks for big guys



## DragonUSMC (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm a big guy as well... so is my brother. He's ridden in my Super Hero and the Diesel 80. The Diesel is a very impressive boat. My brother liked it alot... and he is closer to your size. The one thing he liked more about my Super Hero was the cockpit size. Its MUCH larger and was easier for him to slip in and out of, where the Diesel had tighter sides and would scratch up his legs when he got in and out. 

He liked the the back rest adjustment more on the Diesel then in the hero, he likes the snowboard binding strap things, and he liked the seat more, although he didnt know how to use the jackson seat to fit it to him.

SO being a new boater myself thats all i've got... the larger cockpit for me makes a huge difference as my injuries from war make certain movements painful, getting in and out is one of them, so the larger cockpit makes a huge difference for me. But like any sport, the best thing to do is sit in em, and take em out on the water to test whats out there and find what fits your body type, ability, and boating preferences... But hey playing in rental gear is always a good time right?!


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

What are you looking for? A river runner or something that is more of a creeker? How do you feel about edges vs displacement? Do you want something that is more of a playboat/river runner? Do you want to get back to your IV/V- days? (I suspect that the definition has changed a little as well.)

Just like everyone else I'm going to suggest you take a look at what I have, a Riot Magnum, the 80 would probably be your size. I would also suggest you take a look at the large burn. If you want something that is more displacement take a look at the Liquid Logic Grande jefe, Nomad or the Fluid Solo. Those are all more "creekers" though. LL's river runner is a long boat that may feel more like your older boats in the Remix, with sizes for you as well. I'm not a fan of Jackson boats but I know a lot of people are, I don't hear a lot of good things about the Dagger Mamba's.

As always, my suggestion would be to demo EVERYTHING.


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

The remix 79 is a great big guy boat and is a good transition from the pirouette to more modern designs. It's long, fast, forgiving, comfy and super easy to roll. Not really a good boat for low volume, manky colorado creeks but is very versatile and truly excels as long as you're interacting with water instead of rock. I have a slightly used one I am looking to sell. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

[QUOTE=Badazws6;162137 Do you want to get back to your IV/V- days? (I suspect that the definition has changed a little as well.)

Probably more of a river runner at first.  I dunno if classifications have changed. Didn't boat much in Colo. Did Cross Mtn and the Numbers a few times each.


----------



## StoneandWater (Apr 10, 2009)

The Dragorossi Critical Mass is a great bigger guy boat. So is the big remix.


----------



## TUAPKYK66 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Same problem*

I've been kayaking for like 6 months now and I use my school's boats. But since I am getting better I need to get a boat that actually fits me. Right now I am a solid class III paddler looking to get on some IV. Im starting to learn some freestyle moves like stern squirts and bow stalls. I hope that when I get a boat that fits me right I can get even better. I want a nice short playboat. Im about 6' 230 lbs and have size 12 feet. I have been squeezing into the Fluid's M Spice and even the Med Flirt. Its very tight to say the least. I was just wondering is anybody had an suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm 6'3, 205lbs with size 14 feet and I paddle a Jackson Super Star and a Mega Rocker. Jackson has XL cockpits and the boats are wider, taller and sized for a tall person better than any other brand.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

I second on the Super Star.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

You may want to check out and demo the Jackson SuperFun (2007 model). It has a huge cockpit and all day comfort for big guys. The boat is one of the best for all around paddling. ound big guy boat. I'm 6'4" and 250 on a light day and it works great for me.


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

Badazws6 said:


> What are you looking for? A river runner or something that is more of a creeker? How do you feel about edges vs displacement? Do you want something that is more of a playboat/river runner? Do you want to get back to your IV/V- days? (I suspect that the definition has changed a little as well.)
> 
> Just like everyone else I'm going to suggest you take a look at what I have, a Riot Magnum, the 80 would probably be your size. I would also suggest you take a look at the large burn. If you want something that is more displacement take a look at the Liquid Logic Grande jefe, Nomad or the Fluid Solo. Those are all more "creekers" though. LL's river runner is a long boat that may feel more like your older boats in the Remix, with sizes for you as well. I'm not a fan of Jackson boats but I know a lot of people are, I don't hear a lot of good things about the Dagger Mamba's.
> 
> As always, my suggestion would be to demo EVERYTHING.



You should definatley demo the mamba. I was looking a getting anew boat and it came down to the burn and the mamba and the mamba won because the outfitting is really nice and comfortable, it has a planning hull which fades into displacement past the cockpit, but still You sould DEMO, Demo, DEMO


----------



## TUAPKYK66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll look into the Superstar. Any other suggestions for good big guy playboats? Maybe a Dagger, Pyrhana, or liquidlogic? When I go to demo I want a bunch of options.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

*playboats*

If you're big and you want a good playboat, check out the Fluid Nemesis L or the Fluid Flirt L. I'm 6'7", with size 14 feet, about a 34-36 inch inseam and between 200-230 lbs. I used to paddle the L Flirt a lot and I now paddle the Nemesis L. The boat fits me like a glove and is a really sweet playboat. Really good. The Flirt is the first Fluid playboat, and it's a little older now, but it was even bigger than the Nemesis (at least the large size Flirt is larger than the large size nemesis).

Of course, you should also try out the Jackson Mon-star. I sat in it in a shop, and it seemed like I would be able to wedge myself in there. However, the L Nemesis is definitely more comfortable for me, and more centered.


----------



## TUAPKYK66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeah, I currently paddle a medium flirt and I squeeze into it. Its not super uncomfortable but there is no volume so i sit far too low. I was thinking about checking out a L flirt but they are so darn heavy. Maybe I'll check out the nemesis too, Thanks


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

TUAPKYK66, if you fit into the M Flirt, you'll probably fit the M Nemesis, too. I'm not totally sure how the volume compares, but I do know that the Nemesis has much nicer ergonomics (it is more comfortable, and the M will fit larger paddlers than the M Flirt). I think that the M flirt volume is pretty close to the M nemesis volume, but the Nemesis is a more efficient design. It uses that volume better. 

I suspect that if you fit into the M flirt, the L Nemesis is probably too big for you. But try it out and see.


----------



## TUAPKYK66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Well Im 6' with size 12 feet and im 230 lbs. I really only get into the M flirt cause its all I have at my school besides a M spice which is no fun. I have to pop out to get circulation back into my legs every 45 minutes. When I paddle the stern is completely under water without gear. My toes are curled up in the very tip of the boat. I'll look at both the M and L Nemesis but if its even comparable to the flirt's sizing I need an upgrade in size so im not cringing while paddling.


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Ah, I get ya. If you're 230, the L Nemesis should be a nice boat for you, and it will be totally roomy. Also, it should have enough volume to really paddle a lot easier. I remember switching from the Airhead to the L Flirt and being amazed at how easy it was to just paddle down stuff in a boat that had enough volume. Be prepared though. A larger boat will take more effort to cartwheel. Note that I didn't say it will be harder, I said that it will take more effort. It'll be worth it in the end though. Loops will be way bigger.

Whatever boat you end up in, consider adding a seat pad. It'll make rolling a little tougher, but it will give you a lot more torque on your edges. I've been paddling on top of a one inch seat pad, and it's a little extreme, but it makes the boat feel very alive on a wave.


----------



## TUAPKYK66 (Sep 28, 2009)

Yeahh, Im still more of a beginner with tricks and stuff. But I lead a lot of trips with beginners that flip a lot that I need to rescue so I need a boat that I can also paddle a lot easier. Thanks a lot for all the advice though. Im hoping to demo some boats before it gets too cold otherwise I'll have to wait until like March/April.


----------



## ranchman44 (Apr 16, 2009)

*big boat*



swiftwater15 said:


> I stopped kayaking about 13 years ago. I'm ready to start paddling again. My last boat was a perception pirouette. Boat designs have obviously evolved dramatically since then, and I'm 20-30 pounds bigger. I'm 6'2" and 230 lbs. I'd say I was a solid Class IV, occasional Class V boater back in the day.
> 
> I'm considering a Diesel 80, but would love to hear thoughts and suggestions from the Buzzards.
> 
> ...


Dan I also am a big guy and stopped paddling about 9 years ago and have gotten bak to it . I bought a super hero and it is the most comfortable boat that I have ever paddled . I tried other boats but for comfort and ese of rolling the jackson boat are by far the best [for me ]The new super fun is also an excellent boat .
If you are interested in a great wooden paddle look at pot hole paddles the guy makes an incredible paddle at a reasonable price . GOOD LUCK in your boating 
Michael


----------

